# Use a pellet grill in the rain/snow?



## inkjunkie

Been casually looking at a few different pellet poopers. Green Mountain, Louisiana and Rec Tec in particular.  Not seen much on the Louisiana grills...other than they have temperature control troubles. Concerned with using any of them in increment weather....and storing it in increment weather. Don't want to have to drag it into the garage...or empty the hopper...when the weather turns funky...


----------



## seenred

Lots of folks store their rigs outside under tarps or covers of some kind, but I've always kept my Rec Tec stored in the garage.  Its on wheels, so its not hard to wheel it in and out before/after using it.  I do this because I'm trying to make sure it lasts for many years...and any pit, no matter how well built, will eventually succumb to the elements if it lives outside long enough.  

I cook on mine year-round, but when there's precip of any kind falling, I put it under a covered porch.  Keeps the pellets (and the cook) snug and dry.

Red


----------



## inkjunkie

Live out in the country...only dirt and rocks between the garage and cooking area. Space is at a premium in the garage, storing a pit in there is just going to be one more thing I need to constantly shuffle around


----------



## westby

I do the same as Red.  Cook in all types of weather (rain, snow, sun, cold, hot), but it stays in the garage when I'm done with it.  You can cover it well with a tarp or good cover and I think many have, but I would worry a little bit about condensation and rodents.


----------



## jeepdiver

I have a heavy cover from Amazon for my PG500.  I cook year around here in Denver rain or shine.  Only issues I have are
1)  don't open the hopper when there is precipitation,  so try to make sure to keep it full when the weather is good.
2) I have a faulty outdoor outlet that trips the gfi in blowing rain that I haven't tracked down yet so have to put the cord under the door and plug into the kitchen gfi if the weather gets too bad


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

SeenRed said:


> Lots of folks store their rigs outside under tarps or covers of some kind, but I've always kept my Rec Tec stored in the garage.  Its on wheels, so its not hard to wheel it in and out before/after using it.  I do this because I'm trying to make sure it lasts for many years...and any pit, no matter how well built, will eventually succumb to the elements if it lives outside long enough.
> 
> I cook on mine year-round, but when there's precip of any kind falling, I put it under a covered porch.  Keeps the pellets (and the cook) snug and dry.
> 
> Red



:yeahthat:

I could not agree with the above statement more...  I have a few grills/smokers...  One being a GMG DB pellet smoker !  It as well as all the rest of my units stay outta the elements as much as possible !


----------



## smokinadam

I used to pull in and out but I now have a cover and it sits outside. No problems with it at all. Pellets don't have an issue (only started getting humid here)  if I had easier garage to get in and out I would put it in there every night. It's part of next house!


----------



## inkjunkie

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> :yeahthat:
> 
> I could not agree with the above statement more...  I have a few grills/smokers...  One being a GMG DB pellet smoker !  It as well as all the rest of my units stay outta the elements as much as possible !


Between the project car/parts, bike lift bike/project bike,tools, welders, Lignetics for heating the house, the Bosses quilting supplies and Reverse Flow project t space is at a premium in the garage. Couple that with my laziness and there ain't no way I will be wheeling a grill in & out of the garage everytime I was going to cook....would just be using the range...


----------



## jtrainor56

I have no garage or carport so my Yoder sits on my deck year round under a cover when not in use.
But I have used it in all types of weather, snow, sleet, freezing rain, rain, etc.. If it's thundering and lightning I won't start it, but if it rains after it's running it doesn't stop.

I have the thermal cover on year round and in crappy weather I cover the hopper with a welders blanket the best I can.


----------



## ak1

No covers at all on mine. They sit outside, they get used no matter the weather all year long.


----------

